# where can i buy vita chem fw in canada ?



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

just wondering if you guys know of any stores in the Toronto or near by area that carry vita chem fw ? i hate ordering anything online .....


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I couldn't find it at my lfs had to get it on ebay. You could look for seachem nourish but vitachem is best


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

I just purchased a bottle from "The Fish Gallery" in Winnipeg....


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

i got mine from here,received in 2 days.
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/advanced_se...mp;x=24&y=4


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

1rhom said:


> i got mine from here,received in 2 days.
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/advanced_se...mp;x=24&y=4


thanks i just ordered it.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

1rhom said:


> i got mine from here,received in 2 days.
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/advanced_se...mp;x=24&y=4


 thanks got my vita the next day


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

mops is located in hamilton btw and im pretty sure you can do pickup so if your ever in the area you could pick up to save the 7$ shipping


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

sean-820 said:


> mops is located in hamilton btw and im pretty sure you can do pickup so if your ever in the area you could pick up to save the 7$ shipping


cool thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

I always push Pets and Ponds

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/index.html

Best prices I find and Canadian


----------

